# Can anyone here help me out with a NSN regarding finger lights



## Scoobie Newbie (5 May 2005)

I'm trying to track down the NSN for an LED finger light that I'm told is popular with Airforce mechanics.  If someone can help me out I'd appreciate it.


----------



## 54/102 CEF (5 May 2005)

Database doesn`t recognize LED FINGER lights - would you have better keywords - manufacturer?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 May 2005)

I tried all those.  I was hoping that someone here would have used them and been able to get me the NSN.


----------



## chrisf (5 May 2005)

I've got one on my desk in front of me right now, unfortunately, there's no NSN stamped on it... I seem to recall that it came in a container along the lines of a film cannister, black with a blue label on it, which likely had the NSN.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 May 2005)

anychance of tracking it down, or the official name of it?


----------



## Inch (5 May 2005)

I'll look into it for you next week, Wing cleanup and sports day tomorrow.

PM inbound.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 May 2005)

PM outbound.
Thanks.


----------



## Zoomie (6 May 2005)

I have one at work too - I will endeavour to check the canister for an NSN for you.


----------



## old medic (6 May 2005)

http://www.flightsuits.com/helm_lites.html

The Finger Lite with NVG green light is designed for use with with all night vision goggles and devices. It preserves dark adaptation. The Finger Lite is a third generation product that can be worn on any finger of either hand using stretch hook and loop. Includes a push ON - push OFF switch.

NSN: 6230-01-357-2175 (For NVG only)
NSN: 6230-01-473-2117  White


Can be bought in other colours:

http://www.tadgear.com/x-treme%20gear/flashlights%20main/seitz_industries.htm
http://store.andairsoft.com/ledfili.html
http://www.helicoptersonly.com/shop/en-us/dept_29.html
http://www.countycomm.com/fingerlight.htm

Didn't find any Canadian NSN numbers however.


----------



## George Wallace (6 May 2005)

old medic said:
			
		

> Didn't find any Canadian NSN numbers however.



You won't find a "Canadian" NATO Stock Number on the item, unless it was manufactured in Canada.   If I remember correctly 00 was German, 01 was US, and 21 was Cdn.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 May 2005)

00, 01 - US
12 - German
14 - France
17 - Dutch
20, 21 - Canadian
25 - Norwegian
66 - Australian
98 - NZ
99 - UK

Why do I have such useless info in my head...


----------



## Inch (7 May 2005)

old medic said:
			
		

> Didn't find any Canadian NSN numbers however.



And you won't because NSN stands for NATO Stock Number, no such thing as a Canadian NSN (unless you're actually looking at the digits as the two gents above posted). Also, none of those lights you linked to are the ones we get issued, unless of course they've changed the issued light since I got mine 3 years ago.


----------



## old medic (7 May 2005)

Holy Jump'in..

Thanks All, I can identify a NSN 10 times out of 10......
It's Nato Stock Number here, but in the US it's National Stock Number. 
The format is Group,Class,Country Code,Supplier Number,Item number 

With most items you can run web searches with a "-21" to come up with items with Canadian numbers and suppliers.


----------



## George Wallace (7 May 2005)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> 00, 01 - US
> 12 - German
> 14 - France
> 17 - Dutch
> ...



Those look much better.  Not being in a position as a Cbt Storesman long enough to have them stamped with indullable ink on the back of my mind, I stand corrected.


----------



## chrisf (7 May 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> And you won't because NSN stands for NATO Stock Number, no such thing as a Canadian NSN (unless you're actually looking at the digits as the two gents above posted). Also, none of those lights you linked to are the ones we get issued, unless of course they've changed the issued light since I got mine 3 years ago.



Bottom of this page http://www.flightsuits.com/helm_lites.html is the one I have... which as far as I knew, was the Canadian issue one (Got it from a sar tech maybe 10 years ago)


----------



## Inch (7 May 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Bottom of this page http://www.flightsuits.com/helm_lites.html is the one I have... which as far as I knew, was the Canadian issue one (Got it from a sar tech maybe 10 years ago)



The one I've got has a lever to turn the light on and off that you flick with your thumb, that one doesn't appear to have it. They could have changed it, I know the lip light on my mic is different than some of the older ones. I'll confirm it on Mon.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (7 May 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## Sf2 (7 May 2005)

The pic on the bottom is the one the Griffon guys get - except its all black - no on/off lever on it - you push the end of the light in and it turns on.

As far as the lip lights go, again, Griffon guys get the bottom one.


----------



## Zoomie (7 May 2005)

The one I have is like the one pictured... I have seen both (lever and push type) - Lip Light's are also a varied bunch in our system, I have seen at least two different styles.


----------



## Garry (8 May 2005)

I thought (there's that word again) that the supply system had gotten rid of NSN's and gone to our own classification system


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (8 May 2005)

no


----------



## Jungle (8 May 2005)

NATO country codes (in no particular order):

USA: 00, 01, 06  Belgium: 13
Germany: 12       Denmark: 22
France: 14          Greece: 23
Netherlands: 17   Iceland: 24
Canada: 21         Italy: 15
Norway: 25         Luxembourg: 28
Australia: 66       Portugal: 26
NZ: 98               Spain: 33
UK: 99              Turkey: 27
Argentina: 29     Austria: 0
Israel: 31          Japan: 30
Malaysia: 34       Saudi Arabia: SA
Siongapore: 32   South Africa: 18
Thailand: 35

This list is not complete.


----------



## Inch (9 May 2005)

Ok, I went and got a new "flashlight, night vision, finger light" today and here's what the stock number was...... 6230-01-357-2175

Which is the same as the one listed in the link that old medic posted, however, it is not a push button, it is a lever just like the one I got 3 years ago. 

CFL, PM inbound.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 May 2005)

Thanks.  Is that red, white or IR?


----------



## Inch (9 May 2005)

NVG compatible green light.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (9 May 2005)

So you can see it with the naked eye?


----------



## Zoomie (9 May 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> So you can see it with the naked eye?



Yep - a cool green light...  Not very good for reading topo maps as it washes out all the green (ie trees).


----------



## Inch (10 May 2005)

CFL said:
			
		

> So you can see it with the naked eye?



Yep, as Zoomie said and it won't interfere with NVGs but it can be seen with the naked eye.


----------



## 1feral1 (10 May 2005)

Jungle said:
			
		

> NATO country codes (in no particular order):
> 
> USA: 00, 01, 06   Belgium: 13
> Germany: 12           Denmark: 22
> ...



USA: 02

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## solardave (13 May 2005)

Found finger lights on Google.  Search: "nsn finger lights"  Try 6230-01-411-0814
Regards Solardave


----------

